# how long should a fully charged leisure battery last?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I have a laika ecovip 5L
a brand new (fully charged overnight) leisure was charged again during a 4hour journey. at my destination, a single cabin light was on, as was the gas heater & the fan for some 15 minutes until the cabin heated up. I went to bed, left nothing on & by the morning, the red warning light was on for my leisure battery (was camping wild)
Any suggestions???


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Two options I guess,

1. New leisure battery is faulty. Would need a battery tester to prove that.


2. Something is draining the battery (even though everything appears to be switched off). Would need a meter to prove that though.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

My money would be on a faulty battery - especially (instead of 'despite') as it's brand new. However, thinking about it, if the battery has been recently replaced because the old one was 'going down', then my suspicion WOULD fall on a discharge somewhere. Is this the reason it was replaced? And was it tested properly before it was condemned?



philoaks said:


> Two options I guess,
> 
> 1. New leisure battery is faulty. Would need a battery tester to prove that.
> 
> 2. Something is draining the battery (even though everything appears to be switched off). Would need a meter to prove that though.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Philbre!

Having fitted a second leisure battery, we had 189Ah at our disposal. That should last us a weekend or so!

After just TWO days, that little red light was on, saying, "Charge me!" Damn it, we were in the middle of a very wet field, without hook-up! How do we charge the batteries? Why have they flattened so quickly?

On reflection, our halogen lighting was taking probably 4Amps, the Truma heating fan, in great demand, might have been taking the same. I guess it makes sense now, but it was a shock at the time. 

Since then, we've gone down the road of changing halogen to LEDs and we've had a 120w solar panel fitted. 

The last time out, at 9.30 am, our batteries were down to about 65%. By 12 noon, they had been restored to 100%. I was impressed!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The problem with buying new MHs is that you do not know how long they have been standing around waiting to be converted - it could be as long as a year - which does not bode well for the battery. Alot survive but some don't
Richard


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Philbre,

Just a thought, have you checked the light in the underfloor storage locker? (if you have one) I once accidently switched it on and drained the battery. (Since disconnected). Also disconnected the light in the wardrobe as it's not really needed. Another drain is the awning light which can easily be left on.  

I have had problems with batteries over the years on my Laika and find that the heating/hot water low power red warning light on the boiler controls will come on if I have too many lights on and the water pump starts up even tho' the batteries are charged up. 8O 

My leisure battery when I first bought the vanwould not hold it's charge so was changed under warrantee and I had similar problems with a replacement. Added a second battery and this also failed. Turned out the 2 batteries were defective which drained the other. Don't just assume the new battery will be OK, get it checked.  

Hope you enjoy the new Laika once you sort out this problem.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

by the morning, the red warning light was on for my leisure battery (was camping wild)



I don 't suppose that it could be circuit that monitors the battery, could it?

Not that I'm that good with sparky stuff, but mine sometimes shows red with a full charge, worth checking before you condemn the batts to an early grave.

Kev.


----------

